# Stopping the pill - Will I get withdrawal bleed if I'm pregnant?



## TypicalyBlond

I know that a withdrawal bleed isn't a real period, so I'm confused because I have 5 pills left in my pack but (since I missed more than 3 pills whilst engaging in unprotected sex) I'm worried about the chance of pregnancy.

If I am pregnant, and I've taken the 5 pills, will I get a withdrawal bleed even if I'm pregnant?
And, if I didn't take these 5 pills, would I get a withdrawal bleed within the next few days?

I don't want to wait another 5 days! I'm just confused as to how I'm supposed to know if I've missed a 'period' or not when I'm on the pill!
Help much appreciated.


----------



## TypicalyBlond

Bump...


----------



## kristy87

im not that sure hun, but anyone can have a small bleed at beginning of pregnancy. but if it is a normal period i wouldnt worry about being pregnant x


----------



## TypicalyBlond

kristy87 said:


> im not that sure hun, but anyone can have a small bleed at beginning of pregnancy. but if it is a normal period i wouldnt worry about being pregnant x

Thanks for the reply.
The reason I'm worried is because I started my last pack of pills 3 days late, and I also missed pills throughout the month and had unprotected sex about 2 weeks ago. Been feeling very strange for the past week (sick, dizzy, headaches, heartburn which I have never ever had before!) so I'm just worried that I won't be able to rely on a missed period as a pregnancy sign since I could get a withdrawal bleed from the pill... So confusing!


----------



## belladonna

Yes, you can still have a withdrawal bleed as its not a proper period. It may be lighter or different from your normal bleed, or it could be the same.

You really should do a test, but it may be early days so if you get a bfn do another one a couple of days after. If its still bfn and you still have symptoms pop to the doctors who may be able to do a blood test for you.


----------



## BlackStar

I missed an awful awful lot of pills around the start of July (like 10 :() and was worried that if I did get pregnant I wouldn't know because of the pill having basically stopped my period and left me with just having about 2 days of a bleed. I never really bled around then when I missed the pills but this week I had a teeny tiny bit of blood. 
I'm thinking I'm pregnant as I have been having a lot of symptoms including symptoms that couldn't be from the pill, sooo I'm going to the doctor this week to see whats happening. You should wait a wee while and test or go and talk to you doctor about it!

Good luuuck! x


----------

